# Nefyn Golf Club - Truly Memorable



## thegogg (Jul 24, 2009)

I had the pleasure of playing at Nefyn Golf Club, North Wales this week and all I can say is "Wow!â€ The course, scenery and experience can only be described as AWESOME.

I was lucky enough to hook up with a member on the first tee (thanks for your time and company Rob, much appreciated) and we proceeded to play the first 10 holes of the new course, which were an excellent mixture of true links golf. I managed to par the first, a 446 yard par 4 monster (playing down wind in a howling gale!) but reality set in from the second onwards as the elements kicked in especially when playing in to the strong wind.

When we reached the first hole of the old course (11th) stretching out along the peninsular all I can say is that from here on in the course and views were truly stunning.

Perched precariously on the 14th tee a 100 feet above the sea behind us with the green some 154 yards and a 100 feet in front and below whilst braced against a howling gale, playing a pitching wedge some 30 yards to the right of the green and watching it curl it's way round to land some 20 feet from the pin will stay with me for a lifetime.

Back in the clubhouse for a well deserved pint and some food it became quite apparent why the only golfers playing the old course today were visitors whilst the members all played the new course! The very windy conditions made golf on the old course almost unplayable but never the less memorable. 

A truly must visit venue for all golfers that I can't recommend highly enough. 

I'm playing Aberdovey next week, one of Wales' other hidden gems and can't wait especially after reading the review about it in this months magazine.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Now you tell me!

I'm on a tour of N. Wales, as I speak, although am currently at home overnight to pick up my clubs...and fix my car...

Planing Royal St. David's on Monday or Tuesday.
Maybe Portmadog Wed or Thur.

You'll like Aberdovey....very good course.

If you ever want to play anywhere on the coast, let me know.


----------



## thegogg (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks RGDave. 

I played Harlech last year on an exchange visit and it was another awesome course as well as Conway another fine links. I enjoy playing different courses especially links courses as it makes a change from my home course (Wrexham G C) which is a very good track. I'm playing at Llangollen on Sunday in a open which I'm really looking forward to as it's one of the best park land courses in the area in a very scenic location with stunning views.

Please drop me a line if your ever round this way and fancy a knock or if your planning any more visits around North Wales.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm playing at Llangollen on Sunday in a open which I'm really looking forward to as it's one of the best park land courses in the area in a very scenic location with stunning views.

Please drop me a line if your ever round this way and fancy a knock or if your planning any more visits around North Wales.
		
Click to expand...

1. Llangollen....yep, know it....v.v.nice, fair/straightforward course. It's possible to score well round there....good luck! Mixed am-am?

2. Cheers. Will do.

Got to sleep now, sort out car and clubs first thing, then back off the forum for ages!


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 22, 2009)

I couldn't agree more about Nefyn.  We played it 3 times in September.  A fantastic course, decent food and overall great value.

It is one hell of a test of golf when it blows (which it almost always does according to the members).

The section 11-17 is absolutely tremendous.  You'll need a decent drive required at 13 to reach the fairway across the cliff tops.  As the OP says, 14 is a fantastic par 3 - although, genuinely, I have my doubts about the yardage.  Playing that hole again, I'd almost be tempted to ignore the drop in deciding what club to hit.

17 is one of the toughest drives you'll ever hit.  Sea all the way down the right and a one of the tightest fairways you'll ever see.

A great course and as spectacular as I've ever played.


----------



## Doh (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm playing Aberdovey next week, one of Wales' other hidden gems and can't wait especially after reading the review about it in this months magazine. 

[/QUOTE]



Played this last year you wont be disappointed, im sure one of the forumers is a member there??


----------



## RGDave (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm playing Aberdovey next week, one of Wales' other hidden gems and can't wait especially after reading the review about it in this months magazine.
		
Click to expand...

Played this last year you wont be disappointed, im sure one of the forumers is a member there??



Yes, there is a member "old windy" who's been away for a while, sadly.

I know it and play yearly or so. It's very good course, maybe a bit bland in places, but once you turn and come home it gets really good. Tends to be in good shape early autumn and is not really that difficult (apart from when the wind blows from 10-18).

One or two great little par 3s (like the bunkerless 12th) and a couple of snaky holes where you need to get a good line.

All-in-all, pretty special......better than Borth (sorry, guys) but not as good as RSD. Watch out for the damn ditch down the last.......


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Nov 18, 2009)

Played Nefyn several times on golf tours with the lads. There's 10 of us and I am the only one who likes the peninsula holes, the rest of them think it's Mickey Mouse golf, apart from the views which we all agree are stunning. The 12th is a bit silly with a fairway that is on such a right to left angle that you can't keep it on the fairway.
Aberdovey is a great course which I played on a very calm day and murdered it with 43 points.
Played all over North Wales, and if you want to play a tough track try either Conwy or Bull Bay at the north of Anglesey. Personally I'm not too fond of Pwllheli, the rest are all fine.


----------



## thegogg (Nov 19, 2009)

I wouldn't call the peninsular holes "mickey mouse" but they are treacherous especially with all the walkers going down the middle!

I've played Conway and it is special as of course is Harlech. I just love playing links courses so I'm planning on going up the North West coast a bit more next year (staying away from the expensive ones. Birkdale, Royal lytham etc).


----------



## thecraw (Nov 22, 2009)

Stay away from Prestatyn (sp) I was told that this was a must play and I thought it was a dump of a course.

Am I right thegogg or am I being harsh on it?


----------



## thegogg (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't played the course myself but I had been told that they were having money problems and the course was looking in a poor state the last time a friend of mine was there. It's pretty cheap to play but it's not regarded as one of the best in the area. Hope this helps.


----------

